# Rack of Lamb with Chine Bone



## velochic

My father bought a lamb for us this spring.  Dh, being from the Middle East was very happy with this gift.  The rack of lamb was not cut properly by the butcher.  I think it's a factor of Americans not eating much lamb and the packaging plant butcher just didn't now how to butcher this animal properly.

The rack has the chine bone (spine) still attached.  It's impossible to cut through it with regular knives.  I am tempted to just grill or roast the rack as usual, but I really think we're going to end up with a mess.  There is no way to divide up the chops among the diners because you can't cut through the chine bone.  I tried trimming off the chine bone and I was not doing a good job, so I abandoned that idea.

How would you approach this?  TIA!


----------



## freefallin1309

You could always get a cleaver, boning knife, or hack-saw


----------



## Robo410

you will need a saw unless you are very forceful and accurate with a cleaver. You can remove the meat in one piece with a boning knife either before cooking or after...depends on how you want to do it.  Then cut slices for serving.


----------



## Andy M.

I agree with Robo.  I'd remove the meat from the bone in one piece and cook it.  It will cook more evenly without that big chunk of bone on.


----------



## TheMetalChef

Yep. Big cleaver or a bone saw.

And people wonder why I use cleavers for all my kitchen work. The more agile you are with a particular knife, the easier any job gets with it, including whacking chine bones off a rack of lamb that wasn't properly trimmed.


----------



## velochic

Well, I absolutely could not get the chine bone off.  I ended up kind of butterflying the chops right down the middle horizontally to get them cooked through.  It really ended up not being very pretty, but it was delicious, so I guess that counts for something.

I'm telling you, they should have a challenge on Top Chef or something for cooking a rack with that darned bone still on to see how they manage.  I'm sure they could do better than what I did!!

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Arky

That is the purpose of the original band saw - to cut meat. I have one in my basement and so do a lot of people. (I do use mine for wood, but I wouldn't hesistate to use it for meat.) But a better alternative might be to visit another butcher, and for the cost of buying a package of chops or a rib eye steak, you could probably get him to clean up your lamb for you, particularly if you tell him your story about the other butcher and promise him that you'll come to him for your future meat purchases.


----------



## appleyard14

Leave the bone on!
that bone is flavor!


----------

